# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Menstruacije-kolike?kakve?

## Lady

Evo molim vas recite mi kakve su i koliko traju vaše mjesečnice ?Imate li pms?Ima li koja s ovakvim slučajem kao što je moj?

-gotovo nemam pms!
-prvi dan 2 normalna uloška
-a drugi dan-dnevni uložak!
-još 2 dana po dnevni-i gotovo!
Mene je strah da i to ima veze s plodnošću.
ovulaciju imam-ali nisam sigurna za uvjek,tek ću početi s Ovulo-testovima.
Poistoji li išta da pojačam krvarenje?
-molim vaša iskustva-hvala drage!  :Love:

----------


## gejsha

evo upisat cu ti se   :Grin:  


Ja isto imam skroz slabe menzise prva 2 -3 dana normalne uloske onda 3-4 dana dnevne i to je to PMS imam i to krene 10-tak dana ranije zato pijem PMS-FREE koji me spasava ustvari MM spasava .. 
neznam s čim bi mogla pojacati i meni je doktor rekao da nema nikakve veze moja "neplodnost" s oskudnim krvarenjem, ali ja znam da dok sam koristila sinteticke iliti 
kak ja volim nazvat "gmo" uloške imala sam puno jace krvarenje jer u njima imaju kojekakvi umjetni "upijači" itd. neznam točno zasto i kako ali vjerujem da to tijelo prepozna kao strano tijelo.. zato ŽIVJELI PLATNENI ULOŠCI..

----------


## ronin

OK kod mene je ovako:
dolazi na 28 dana
PMS imam dosta izražen
nije bolna ali osjećam njen dolazak nepogrešivo
traje 4 dana-prva dva je jaka,druga dva slabija;peti dan još nosim dnevni
potrošim paket uložaka ali ne zbog tolike obilnosti koliko zbog činjenice da ih non stop mijenjam

i još samo da napomenem da sam prije imala dosta bolne M ali poslije poroda više nisu bolne.  :Smile:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Upisujem se i ja!  :Grin:  

Moja M je relativno redovna (varira svakih nekoliko mjeseci od 26-29 dana). Isto tako mi varira i jačina krvarenja. Uglavnom, osjetim je kad dolazi i to se ne može porediti ni sa jednim drugim bolom. Bol nije jaka, ali je uglavnom prisutna i to sada samo prvi dan (nekad je znalo prva tri dana :shock: ). Prvi dan mogu nositi normalni uložak, drugi i treći super, četvrti normal, a peti dnevni (za svaki slučaj). 
Naglašavam, nekada ni to nije tako. Nekad mi već prvi i drugi dan treba super, pa onda normal i dnevni. Prije nekoliko godina od prvog do šestog dana nosila sam noćne, neprekidno. 
A u pravu ste za sintetičke uloške - i ja sam imala jače cikluse sa njima, dok sad, kada koristim pamučne imam tako lijepe M, ma prosto ih ne osjetim  :Grin:

----------


## fresia

Evo, da odgovorim:

Moje M su redovne (od 26 do 29 dana, svaki mjesec od moje jedanaeste godine. Obično im prethodi jedan dan spottinga i užasan PMS ali više u smislu neurotičnog ponašanja, depresije, nervoze (jadan MM  :Grin: ), bez bolnih grudi. Grčeve i bolove u donjem dijelu leđa (zavaljena maternica) imam samo prvi dan, traju nekoliko sati i nisu neizdrživi. M mi je srednje obilna prva dva dana sa dosta ugrušaka (bljak), a dalje mogu izdržati na dnevnim ulošcima do šestog dana. Dok sam bila mlađa imala sam puno obilnija krvarenja.
Jedan mjesec sam pila vrkutu, i taj put sam imala užasno obilno krvarenje. I prestala sam ju piti.
Izvinjavam se ako sam bila previše detaljna.
Pozdrav   :Love:

----------


## fresia

Evo, da odgovorim:

Moje M su redovne (od 26 do 29 dana, svaki mjesec od moje jedanaeste godine. Obično im prethodi jedan dan spottinga i užasan PMS ali više u smislu neurotičnog ponašanja, depresije, nervoze (jadan MM  :Grin: ), bez bolnih grudi. Grčeve i bolove u donjem dijelu leđa (zavaljena maternica) imam samo prvi dan, traju nekoliko sati i nisu neizdrživi. M mi je srednje obilna prva dva dana sa dosta ugrušaka (bljak), a dalje mogu izdržati na dnevnim ulošcima do šestog dana. Dok sam bila mlađa imala sam puno obilnija krvarenja.
Jedan mjesec sam pila vrkutu, i taj put sam imala užasno obilno krvarenje. I prestala sam ju piti.
Izvinjavam se ako sam bila previše detaljna.
Pozdrav   :Love:

----------


## fresia

Evo, da odgovorim:

Moje M su redovne (od 26 do 29 dana, svaki mjesec od moje jedanaeste godine.
Obično im prethodi jedan dan spottinga i užasan PMS ali više u smislu neurotičnog ponašanja, depresije, nervoze (jadan MM  :Grin: ), bez bolnih grudi. Grčeve i bolove u donjem dijelu leđa (zavaljena maternica) imam samo prvi dan, traju nekoliko sati i nisu neizdrživi.
M mi je srednje obilna prva dva dana sa dosta ugrušaka (bljak), a dalje mogu izdržati na dnevnim ulošcima do šestog dana. Dok sam bila mlađa imala sam 5 dana jačeg krvarenja.
Jedan mjesec sam pila vrkutu, i taj put sam imala užasno jako krvarenje. Prestala sam ju piti.
Izvinjavam se ako sam bila previše detaljna.
Nemoj da se brineš , ako ti je gin rekao da je sve ok. Puno sreće ti želim   :Love:  !

----------


## fresia

ajoj, izvinjavam se, otišlo je dva puta. problem sa internetom  :Embarassed:

----------


## fresia

ajoj, izvinjavam se, otišlo je dva puta. problem sa internetom  :Embarassed:

----------


## stelerina

M mi dolazi od 24-45 dana, traje od 3-6 dana a sto se tice kolicine.... kako kada, uglavnom kod mene nista nije dosljedno   :Rolling Eyes:  
PMS me razvaljuje, al me trbuh skoro nikad ne boli

----------


## Storm

Nikad neznam kad ce M doc. 
Ciklusi su izmedu 28 i 32 dana najcesce, a nekad se razvuce i do 60 dana.
Kad dode uvijek je obilna i bolna prva tri dana.
I onda vise nebude obilna i traje jos cetiri dana.
Znaci sveukupno 7 dana (apstinencije   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## ekica

Dakle, moja M stiže svakih 30-34 dana (neki prosjek u prošle dvije godine je 32 dana), a stiže od moje 11 godine što će reći da već 2/3 svog života imam M - grrrrrrrrrrrr
PMS slabašan (mislim na onaj psihički dio, nervoza i to), lagano bolne i napete grudi 2-3 dana prije.
Traje nekih 6-7 dana, prva 3 vrlo obilno, slijedeća 3-4 slabašno

Inače, *potpisujem gejshu* s onim živjeli platneni ulošci i preporučujem ih svim curkama koje muku muče s jakim krvarenjima, čestim upalama i gljivicama - ja imam feeling da je mene to spasilo! ( joj, kak se veselim što ću danas ubosti par novih komada od naše drage daphne!!!)  :D 

*lady* ja bi ti preporučila sok od cikle (svježe), on zadebljava endometrij pa ako je istina da je obilnost krvarenja u proporciji s debljinom endometrija...   :Wink:

----------


## sweety

Evo ovako. 
Kad je desni jajnik u pitanju dođe 29 dan, a kad je lijevi jajnik u pitanju dodje 27 dan. ovaj ritam ide već skoro godinu dana. Mijenja se ovisno o količini stresa.
Prva tri dana ide standardno, onda cirka dan-pola dana pauza, onda još dva dana nekakvog čudnovatog curkanja što nikad ne znam dali je spotting ili ne.
Ciklusi mi izgledaju kao ovulatorni, bar se to vidilo na UZ i na LH trakicama.

----------


## sweety

E da, zaboravila sam PMS. Dolazi redovito 7-10 dana prije M. Nekad me pere više, nekad manje. Mislim da se i to veže na psihu. Jednom je MD izludio s mojim PMS, pa me dobro "oprao", te mi je nakon toga PMS nestao u momentu.
Sad pijem raznorazne vitamine, pa sam generalno boljeg raspoloženja.
Nisam jedino uspjela shvatit ciklus bujanja grudi. Neki period u godini, oko ovulacije narastu i bole, te se to smiri tek drugi dan menge.
Onda dodje period kad ih uopće ne osjetim.  :?

----------


## Charlie

Meni M dolazi svakih 23-27 dana (to otkako sam prestala piti pilule, prije je bila redovitija), PMS-a nemam ili ga barem nisam svjesna   :Grin:  
Počinje s dan-dva spottinga, pa prvi pravi dan prilično boli trbuh
Prva dva dana je obilna
Zatim još dva-tri dana curka po malo
Ukupno traje u prosjeku 5 dana, a i šesti dan nekad zna još curkati...

----------


## emmma

evo i mog izvještaja

ciklus - od 29 - 43 dana, najčešće oko 34-36
PMS - ooooooo, to je 'najdraže' razdoblje MM, 3 - 7 dana neracionalnog ponašanja, plakanja i osjećaja pale sam na svijetu, što sam starija to je gore, katastrofa   :Rolling Eyes:  
bolovi - bole cike 7 dana prije, a trbuh prvi dan, ali prije i poslije ne, ustvari ništa strašno (iako su me zbog zavaljane maternice svaki puta na pregledu pitali jel imam bolne M), kičma naravno rastura
trajanje - 2-3 dana normalno, ni prejako ni preslabo (ko klinka sam imala užaaasno obilne M, ali poslije kontracepcije su ušle po obilnosti u normalu), i 3 dana dnevnih uložaka....

----------


## zibba

Moja je na 32-36 dana, nekada i više. Prvih 3-4 dana imam bolove i poplavu tako da u te dane ode neamli broj uložaka. 5-6 dan malko oslabi, 7 tako, a 8 samo da moram imati uložak, jer u protivnom baš onda odlući zamazati mi veš   :Razz:  . PMS- u pravilu nemam, osim zadnjih par mj. dok smo bili u akciji i lovu na bebu.

----------


## pujica

*zibba* ne lazi, ti nemas M   :Grin:

----------


## macka

dakle, evo i ja se javljam na raport   :Grin:  

ciklusi redoviti od 11 godine na 28-29 dana, prije svake M dan dva spottinga, prvih 24 sata M bolovi za hitnu ako na vrijeme ne popijem nešto. 2. dan najobilnije krvarenje, kreću komadi a 3. dan kao prvi - jako ali izdržljivo, 4. i 5. srednje i onda naglo staje. spottinga nakon M nemam (dosta mi je i ovaj prije   :Rolling Eyes:  )
po ciklusu ode skoro cijeli dupli paket uložaka. inače, ja sam se preporodila s dolaskom prvih krilaca (lady barbara) devedesetih i sretna sam što sam ostavila iza sebe one vatirane "Ona"... poslije dva dana M ne bih više imala čistih hlača   :Mad:  

prije dosta godina, prije uzimanja oralnih kontraceptiva, M je trajala 7 dana, a krvarenje je bilo još obilnije. vjerujem da pređem na platnene uloške, da bi se dodatno smanjilo...

----------


## zibba

Srećom trenutno nemam. Odrekla sam je se svojevoljno na barem godinu, može i više   :Grin:  .

----------


## gejsha

ziba daj recept da se i mi odreknemo (poduči nas)  8)

----------


## principessa

odmah nakon ovulacije ja osjećam (.)(.), dakle puna dva tjedna...
drugih pms znakova nema, osim izoliranih napadaja čišćenja te naravno poneko cmoljenje i cmizdrenje bez veze tj. bez racionalnog razloga (iracionalnih se uvijek nađe!).
M dolazi podmuklo, bez znakova, bolova, bez ičega....i ne boli, ali je obilna i traje 7 dana, od toga prva dva katastrofa, slapovi, u noći mjenjam uložak, a kasnije onak normalno. Tak 4 dana, i onda još 3 dana za neke tanašne ili dnevne uloške....i onda kad maknem uložak obično još pomrlja nešto da zamažem gaće.... :shock: 
uglavnom, redovita je, dolazi svakih 26-28 dana, prije nego što smo razmišljali o djetetu dolazila na sat i uvijek 28 dan, a sad nešto brlja bezveze, navlači me.....
i to je to..... Bila je ovo saga o M!   :Grin:

----------


## Pepina

Moji ciklusi na 26-27 dana.obično me boli jedan dan malo jače od grčeva maternice,a zna me pokoji put malo i glava boliti.Traje mi oko4-5 dana,s tim da mi jedan dan ide dosta obilnije.Pms,naravno(jadan MM  :Grin:  )imam svaki put i traje skoro 7 dana(opet jadan MM  :Grin:  )...grudi me uvijek rasturaju dok ne procuri,a raspoloženje u pms-u mi varira pociklusima-nekad me vuče na živčanost,a nekad na pretjeranu osjetljivost i cviljenje uz,npr.neke srcedrapajuće trenutke u filmovima li sl.Od kad želimo bebu,u te dane gotovo cmoljim kad mi se neko malo dijete nasmiješi...e,jesam luda,blago meni  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Pepina

eh,da pokoji put znam imati spotting dan-dva prije M...  :Mad:  mamicu mu njegovu

----------


## pujica

ja sam 5-6 godina pila kontracepcijske zbog zmrdanih ciklusa i pcos tako da o onome kaj je bilo prije necu, ali zadnjih manje od godinu dana kako ih ne pijem M se krece izmedju 32 i 40 dana, pms me dere nekoliko dana ranije (sva se uzasno napuhnem), prvi dan imam uzasne bolove (dalje ne) a obilnije krvarenje samo 1 i 2 dan, 3 srednje, 4 i 5 samo za dnevni ulozak (obzirom da danas stizu platneni nadam se da ce se i to skratit)

----------


## kala jj

kod mene PMS drma već tjedan dana prije M,čišćenje pod OBAVEZNO,tu i tam cmoljava,pomalo nervozna.Ciklusi su mi prije nego što smo počeli raditi na bebi bili točno 28d.,a sad 28-35d.obično se dva-tri dana prije M napuhnem ko balon i sise prilično bole,i osjećam užasnu težinu u donjem dijelu trbuha,neki put i jaku bol,u principu traje oko 7 dana,prvi dan M obično jako obilno,ponekad i drugi,ostale više bude smeđkasto nego crveno.

----------


## Tija*

JOJ PMS! dečka izludim...sve što napravi me živcira i obavezno mu pakiram kofere svaki put...najgore od svega je što mi u tim trenutcima brižno i zaljubljeno reće da moram shvatiti da je to PMS i da će sve za par dana biti bolje...UF poludim kad mi uopče spomene PMS...BIG mistake...

menstruacija mi  traje 5-6 dana...prva 3-4 imam normalno krvarenje a zadnja dva zaista light...

Recite mi, da li neka od vas koristi tampone? Zanima me da li su štetni?

----------


## pujica

meni se oduvijek gadi stavljati tampone jer ne podnosim pomisao da nešto što je u stvari otpadak i mora izaći van stoji u meni po nekoliko sati - to je neka moja logička stvar

a što se tiče štetnosti - mnogi ginekolozi tvrde da su štetni, baš zbog toga i mogućnosti infekcije, a mnogi opet tvrde da nisu (mene samo zanima tko koje plaća da nastupaju u reklamama   :Grin:  )

----------


## Betty

Evo da se i ja upisem .
M dobijam od 37- 56 dana .Traju od 4-6 dana,  a  stomak me boli samo prvi dan .Prva dva dana   M je obilna i crvena , a sljedecih dana sve manje i manje .Na kraju spottingiram po malo roza-smedje . PMS mi se sastoji od napuhnutosti , dobijem skoro 1 kg na tezini , bolne grudi . A dolazak M uvijek predosjetim po jednoj stvari . Kad sam u blizini svjezeg mesa , nanjusim krv i to je jako snazno osjetim da mi se zgadi .Po tome uvijek znam da je M tu za dan ili dva .

----------


## Betty

Tampone koristim samo u specijalim slucajevima  , kada zbog garderobe koju nosim ulozak nije adekvatano rjesenje i to samo u zadnjim danima kada je M vec light   . Protiv tampona sam iz istog razloga kao i pujica ..

----------


## ronin

Ja isto tampone ne volim....bolje da sve izađe.
Prva dva dana nema šanse da ga stavim a kasnije samo u specijalnim prigodama kada to npr.uska odjeća zahtjeva i na moru.
Vidim da je većina vas dobila M u 11. godini.
Ja sam je dobila na 15.rođendan(baš kao i moja baka)

----------


## ana.m

Evo još jedne bez M na jedno malo duže vrijeme... :D.
Kaj se tiče moje M prije prve trudnoće, kako se ono kaže, mogla sam po njoj navijati sat. PMS sam imala, jake bolove i krvarenje jače i oko nekih 5-6 dana sveukupno.
Nkaon što sam rodila M su mi bile neredovite, mislim da zbog dojenja (22mj), bez PMS, slabije krvarenje i puno kraće. Kad sam prestala dojiti, ciklus mi se koliko toliko ustabilio i vratio na 28, ali je znao biti čak i 25. Krvarenja po mome vrlo slaba, PMS i dalje nikakav. Ostala sam trudna od prve.   :Smile:

----------


## pirica

meni M traje 4-5 dana, samo je prvi dan obilna i prvi dan me stomak rastura (jučer sam se skoro srušila od bolova), PMS imam skoro svaki mjesec i budem užasno razdražljiva (jadan MM), bole me cicke i izađe mi M prišt tako ja znam da ona dolazi, a onda se 4 dana prije same M pojavi neizostavni dio spotting (kojeg sam ovaj mjesec skratila na pola dana). prvu sam dobila sa 13 godina i redovita je oduvijek (cca 32 dana). Tampone neikada nisam koristila jer kad sam bila mlađa bila sam jako osjetljiva i svako malo sam imala nekakve gljivične infekcije pa mi je doktorica strogo zabranila tampone, tangice i sintetičko rublje i od kada se toga držim sve je 5.

----------


## Rominka

moja prva M je stigla u 12 godini i od tada redovito preskače 6. mjesec - nemam pojma zašto, ali tako je već desetljeće i kusur. moji su ukućani zahvalni na PMS jer me onda udari po kuhanju i  kolačima, ostanem u kuhinji dok ne napravim jela za cijelu vojsku. i par dana prije ruke me strašno traže vodu, pa stalno nešto perem na ruke. inače, raspoloženje mi je uvijek high life sa pinki točkicama :D .traje kratko tek jedva 3 dana. ali, ali, od 10 mjeseca mi se sve poremetilo sve dok mi cure nisu otkrile marulju (ali mi je prepregorka pa sam odustala). ono što mi se dopada jest to da O svaki put osjećam bogovski pa se samo   :Smile:   MD i on odmah ukapira što mu je činiti :D 
ne htjedoh biti tako duga, ali kad me krene mene krene   :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

> prvih 24 sata M bolovi za hitnu ako na vrijeme ne popijem nešto. 2. dan najobilnije krvarenje, kreću komadi a 3. dan kao prvi - jako ali izdržljivo


Ovako je i kod mene...

Uvijek su bile savršeno redovne, školske po tajmingu: 28, eventualno 27 dan. Jedino redovno godišnje odstupanje iz nekog razloga bilo je u srpnju ili kolovozu, kad bi ciklus bio 30 ili 31 dan. Prvih par sati (ginićka je to objasnila zavaljenom maternicom) bolovi su bili neizdrživi i ako ne bih popila spazmex forte s prvim kapima, puhala sam, stenjala, tresla se od muke. Sugerirala je i da za smanjenje bolova, dok lijek ne počne djelovati, moram ležati na trbuhu tih prvih sati, ali to baš na poslu i nije bilo izvedivo.   :Laughing:  PMS je od dvadesetih bio vrlo izražen, s kulminacijom dan prije menge kad sam raspoloženja mijenjala iz minute u minutu. Osim toga, da sam bila pri svjesti, mogla bih PMS prepoznati i po histeričnom čišćenju po kući, tipa "brišem prašinu ispod parketa" i "iglicom za šivanje vrebam kamenac na fugama između pločica u kupaonici"...   :Laughing:  

Nakon laparotomije zbog mioma, a posebno posljednjih mjeseci od kad želimo zatrudnijeti, bolova prvi dan više nema (zamijenili su ih netjelesni bolovi zbog razočarenja što je došla), ciklusi su počeli svakako šetati, prolaktin je skočio pa sam doživjela i onaj jedan od 47 dana. Sljedeći nakon njega (tj. posljednji) je bio 26, pretpostavljam zahvaljujući Bromergonu...

----------


## linolina

I meni je prije pcos-a (ako je vjerovati gin koja mi nije nikad ništa na uzv vidjela) bilo tako-čišćenje (kuće i svoje unutrašnjosti, sorry  :Grin:  ), bolne grudi pa obilne menge (srećom bez bolova).

Onda sam izgubila ciklus, 
pa kad bih dobila, nešto jadno, malo, nikakvo, katkad uz bolove...
sad mi je pms naglašen,
 luda sam, 
gladna sam, 
seksa mi se a sise i bole...ali izazovno strše...
šta da kažem-Tantalove muke  :Rolling Eyes:  
...i sve bih domestosom izribala, sve...

----------


## Indi

Mislim da jačina ima samo veze s debljinom endometrija: deblji, jače krvarenje, tanji- slabije. Tako je Betty bila jednom napisala. Ja sam pila vrkutu za debljanje endometrija i nakon nje su mi se krvarenja stvarno pojačala toliko da su mi sad zadnji put komadići endometrija ispadali (oprostite na eksplicitnosti opisa) , i da je dragi bio doma, bila bih uvjerena da sam bila trudna (jer mi je tako bilo kad sam imala spontani)... Inače uvijek mi traju 5 dana, s time da prvi i drugi dan je poplava (nekad samo drugi) , treći ništa, a 4. i 5. brlja... I da, ustalili su se na 26.-27. dan ciklusa i već 2-3 zadnja ciklusa mi se potvrdilo da 2 dana nakon rastezljive sluzi mi je O, na način da računam 14 dana od kad nadodam ta 2 dana i stvarno M dođe!

----------


## Lady

Indi-meni je ovo pravo otkriće!Svakak ću probati s tim čajem-imala sam nos da s tim ipak nešto ne štima!Jačati endometrij,pojačati menstr.-i dobiti veću plodnost-recept koji ima smisla!Hvala!!!  :Love:

----------


## borka

Cure, malo sam zbunjena, naime 3. dan ciklusa moram vaditi hormone, e sada kako razlikovati spoting od mjesečnice. Ne bih htjela da mi se desi da odem vaditi krivi dan hormone.  Naime jučer sam "dobila" ali sam prvo imala dosta smeđkastog iscjetka i onda tek navečer kada sam se brisala pomiješala se je i krv, nije to bila ona prava krv, ali više nije bilo samo smeđe (ispričavam se na ovak detaljnom opisu   :Embarassed:  ) već je bilo i crvenkasto na papiru. A evo danas opet smeđe, ali onako tamnije i kada se obrišem ima toga dosta  :? Eto i kako sada računati, ja se ipak nadam da je onaj crveni trag jučer značio da je mjesečnica nastupila. 
Ima li tko takav sličan slučaj?

----------


## linolina

Borka, zna točno na što misliš.
Takve iscjetke sam i ja imala, sad sam prvi put dobila normalnu mengu bez toga, obilnu kao prije cista. 
Znači-to je dobro,plodnije možda? :? 

Nego, ovo za hormone, nemam odgovor, ali s obzirom da se vade 3.-5.dan, a ne samo jedan, možda da si namjestiš negdje u tom periodu, nećeš faliti.

----------


## linolina

Sad vidim da si napisala da vadiš 3.dan, 
moje mišljenje je da je bolje dan kasnije (4.dan)
 nego da ispadne 2. dan, 
naime kod različitih doktora sam vadila, 
uvijek poslije trećeg dana, sad čak i peti...drugi svakako nikad čula.
(Jedino se progesteron vadi kasnije,ovo sve s one liste +hormoni štitnjače, antitijela je kod mene išlo tako)

----------


## bibita

ja ti isto imam taj problem to ti je spoting -dok god ti je smeđe  :Evil or Very Mad:  
kad je krvarenje obilnije onda je to prvi dan M  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ja imam spoting  koji traje 3-4dana o onda M  :Evil or Very Mad:  koju itekako osjetim (bolovi) nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla!

----------


## laky

kod mene je situacija 32-34 dana ciklus,prvi i drugi dan doslovno umirem od bolova/kad rodiš proći će .to kad mi kažu ujedam/.A ovulaciju osjetim svaki mjesec-Mm "strada"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## borka

Nažalost meni je danas bio 3. dan, a subotom i nedjeljom ne mogu vaditi krv, a čini mi se da bi mi ponedjeljak bilo prekasno, jer sam u četvrtak navečer počela krvariti, ne jako, ali je bilo krvi, danas već jako.
Baš sam znatiželjna što će mi dr. reći, jer gledajući tabelicu vrijednosti, meni se čini da mi je više manje sve o.k.

----------


## gejsha

Bor.. kak ne ??? odi u bolnici i reci da moras 3 dc i gotovo primit ce te ja sam nedeljom isla .. je bilo prepiranja al na kraju su izvadili i ja dobila nalaze mogu brundat sta hoce sad.

----------


## BlueCat

28 dana, točna ko sat
3 dana nosim pelene (one uloške s najviše kapljica na sebi) inače uništim gaće, 2 dana mogu normalni ulošci
nekad sam imala bolova prvi dan od čega su prvih par sati bili nesnosni, iznenada prestalo pred 5 godina kad sam se dovela u kondiciju

Nego kakvi su to platneni ulošci? Gdje ima za kupiti?

----------


## Indi

> Indi-meni je ovo pravo otkriće!Svakak ću probati s tim čajem-imala sam nos da s tim ipak nešto ne štima!Jačati endometrij,pojačati menstr.-i dobiti veću plodnost-recept koji ima smisla!Hvala!!!



 :Love:

----------


## Rene2

> Evo molim vas recite mi kakve su i koliko traju vaše mjesečnice ?Imate li pms?Ima li koja s ovakvim slučajem kao što je moj?
> 
> -gotovo nemam pms!
> -prvi dan 2 normalna uloška
> -a drugi dan-dnevni uložak!
> -još 2 dana po dnevni-i gotovo!
> Mene je strah da i to ima veze s plodnošću.
> ovulaciju imam-ali nisam sigurna za uvjek,tek ću početi s Ovulo-testovima.
> Poistoji li išta da pojačam krvarenje?
> -molim vaša iskustva-hvala drage!


Ovo bi zaista mogao biti znak tankog endometrija. Pokušaj s B6 vitaminom (baš sam dosadna s tim, jelda?), grejpom, ananasom i andolima. Za to sam čula da podebljava endometrij.

Ja curim prvi dan jako, drugi dan srednje i još dva dana slabo, a onda još dva dana imam spotting.
Ciklusi od 28-32 dana, a zadnja 3 mjeseca (otkako pijem B6 redovito) točno u minutu, 28 dana. Uvijek mi u četvrtak navečer krene roskasto, a u petak ujutro krene prava M.

----------


## ina*

dobijem M svake prestupne godine   :Laughing:  
ali kad dodje onda je prvi dan slabo, drugi i treci dan za poludit i onda jos jedan-dva dana slabo...O nisam nikad osjetila a i za PMS 
mogu reci da neznam kako je to...

----------


## Lady

hvala Rene2!Sad se sva moram naoružati od čajeva do andola,pa ananasi(misliš kompot ili pravi :? )  :shock:  i to treba stalno konzumirati?  :Embarassed:   :Saint:

----------


## Majja

Evo i mg izvještaja :M 24-28 dana .Prva dva dana dosta treći onko i četvrti gotovo,sve do ovog ciklusa prvi put spoting 20 dan  dobila 24 dan i  M trajala dva dana.Ievo danas mi je 18 dan ciklusa i osjetim da je nešto pljusnulo iz mene kad ono sukrvica Grudi su me rasturale od prošlog ciklusa pa sve do prije par dana mada su mi i dalje napete.MA ludi CIKLUS MORAT ĆU U DOKTORICE .i

----------


## Tayra

Pa onda da i ja predstavim svoju M  :Smile:  grrrrrr

Ciklusi mi traju od 30-32 dana (nekad su bili i 23-24 što je stvarno bila katastrofa jer sam bila normalna samo 7 dana mjesečno) Jedino što je isto od dana kad sam prvi put dobila M pa do danas je da su mi uvijek bile jaaaaaaaako obimne ma Nijagara je mila majka. Noćni ulošci s krilcima su bili pravi spas.

Dakle MM ima sreće, nisam nervozna, čankrizava....u vrijeme PMS-a (osim od kada ganjamo bebu al to je drugi par rukava), ne bole me grudi, samo mi se napuše dojnji dio trbuha, toliko da me svi pitaju jesam li trudna, a nema šanse da ga nasilu uvučem. Da, i bole me križa, donji dio leđa. Nema spotinga, odma M, prvi dan katastrofa, drugi malo manje, treći katastrofa isto kao i prvi (popraćeno ugrušcima kao da je spontani--grozno), četvrti puno manje, peti nagli trenutni izliv čiste krvi nakon čega se situacija smiruje uz još 2-3 dana spotinga

Ukupno 2 paketa noćnih uložaka i 1 normalnih.

Mene proizvođači istih obožavaju!!  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

ciklus mi je isti prije i poslije poroda, 28-32 dana. pms mi je takoder isti, traje 7-10 dana, kada mislim da cu nekoga ubiti ili sebi pucati u glavu. uvijek me pere na nervozu, rjede na tugu. 
razlika je u bolovima (prije sam imala razarajuce bolove 2 dana, sada nemam nikakve) i krvarenju-prije sam prvi dan slabije, onda 4 onako junacki, slapovi nijagare (ko Tayra), pa jos 2-3 onako simbolicno, cisto da trosim uloske. poslije-krvarim 2 dana ko majka, nema dovoljno velikog uloska, promoci mi i nocni, razmisljam o pelenama; nakon 2 dana mogu preci na dnevne, one malo vece. sveukupno 4-5 dana. razlika-d rasticna.

----------


## kia

Da i ja malo doprinesem svojim primjerom. 
M dolazi od mojeg 13 rođendana svakih 27-32 dana. PMS je katastrofalan. Ciceki bolni i napuhnuti ponekad i 10 dana prije, šraufanje po trbuhu nije tako strašno i ono šta je najgore 2-3 dana prije katastrofa mi je vruće a od toga mi je onda i slabo i boli me glava. Tada najčešče kreće i spoting. Od svega toga sam i nervozna tako da MM bježi od mene na kilometar.
M je prva 2-3 dana poprilično jaka i ispadaju iz mene komadi koječega   :Grin:   (isprike na opisu), boli za poludit tako da se bez 2-3 Ketonala ili Voltarena neda normalno živit, a nakon toga slabija i traje 5-6 dana.

----------


## Lady

mislim da je to praaaaava menstruacija!(mislim plodna)

----------


## iskrica

Da podignem malo ovaj post... Ovako imam redovite M, točna ko sat, 28 dana, ali problem je u tome što nakon znači 4 dana koliko mi traje M još 2 dana imam spotting (znači nema krvi nego smeđi iscjedak). Dali to uzrukuje moju nemogućnost da ostanem trudna? Evo ako netko nešto zna o tome molila bi da mi se javi... Zahvaljujem.

----------


## Aliana

> Da podignem malo ovaj post... Ovako imam redovite M, točna ko sat, 28 dana, ali problem je u tome što nakon znači 4 dana koliko mi traje M još 2 dana imam spotting (znači nema krvi nego smeđi iscjedak). Dali to uzrukuje moju nemogućnost da ostanem trudna? Evo ako netko nešto zna o tome molila bi da mi se javi... Zahvaljujem.


I ja imam isto tako redovite M samo moj ciklus je 31 dan,meni M traje 3 dana,prvi samo lagano krvarenje,drugi prava poplava,treći opet lagano a onda još 3 dana tog smeđeg iscjetka.Ni ja nikako da ostanem trudna ali još nisam bila na nikakvim pretragama što planiram poslje nove godine

----------


## iskrica

Da nismo niti mi išli na preglede, ali pokušavamo 5 mjeseci pa čemo se još malo strpiti s pregledima...

----------


## Aliana

Mi pokušavamo već osam mjeseci i to me pomalo nervira tako da ću napraviti testove.Iako poznajem parove koji su uspjeli tek nakon godinu i pol ,dvije pa se trudim ne zabrinjavati previše

----------


## Yorkica

Meni su uvjek bile u dan redovite,ciklus 28 dana i traje mi isto tri dana,nakon toga mogu još dan-dva nosit dnevni i to je to.
Stalno sam napominjala ginekologu kako su mi oskudne menstruacije,a on mi je rekao dok su redovite da se nemam šta brinut jer nema pravila šta se tiče količine istečene krvi u svakog je različito.
I mi smo pokušavali 2-3 godine napravit bebu i onda jednom jednostavno menstruacija nije došla,a pošto mi nikad ne kasni znala sam da sam trudna   :Smile:

----------


## iskrica

Ma tako je i najbolje... Ne se nervirati, pustiti mozak na pašu i ne razmišljati o tome, mnogi kažu, ali ja nemogu i ubija me to što se ne prima   :Saint:  .... 
Yorkica   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## ANKARA

Meni M dođe 26-28 dan ciklusa. Ponekad se javi spotting prije M a obavezno imam zadnja tri dana smeđi iscjedak. Tako da one koje se brinu da je takav završetak M znak za neplodnost, ja sam dokaz da to nije baš tako. Prvo dijete sam začela bez problema. A kako moj potpis baš nije obečavajuć, problem sadašnje muke za T leži u sadašnjem MM.

----------


## Mariela

Menstruacije neuredne, od 30-tak do 2 - 3 mjeseca. Doduše u zadnje vrijeme uglavnom redovnije. Kad dođu obilneee 6 - 7 dana.

----------


## Jill

ANKARA, hvala ti na ova 'zadnja tri dana'   :Heart:  
I meni je m na 26-28 dana, al nešto mi mali estradiol pa sam sva u frci da sam 'presušila' jer zadnja tri dana takođe imam smeđi iscedak. kad bolje razmislim i ranije je bilo slično, ali sad mnogo više obraćam pažnju na svaki detaljčić

----------


## lola24

Pozdrav!
Kod mene več godinama dolazi ok 32-45 dana,ovisno valjda o hormonima, skojima muku mučim  :Mad:  .

Dali je netko zatrudnio prirodno a da mu je menga recimo svakih 40 dana??
Ja nemam pojma kad imam ovulaciju,nemam neke bolove ni sluz.

----------


## ANKARA

*Jill* pretpostavljam da je najgora moguća stvar usredotočiti se upravo na svaki detalj koji se dešava u našem organizmu. Onda svaki put kad uočimo nekakav simptom sličan trudnoći, primimo se za njega i uvjerimo sami sebe da je to to, tada se naša očekivanja na dan M ne ostvare i padamo u depresiju. ZATO NE TO RADITI!!!!! Samo se opusti i uživaj pa što bude biti će ali će psiha biti sačuvana.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Kod mene je ovako:

Ciklusi od 28 dana, a samo jako rijetko +-3 dana, što sam uglavnom pripisivala stresu. Prvi dan jače krvarenje - za super uložak, drugi dan srednje jako i još tri dana s dnevnim uloškom. Bol - samo prvi dan, ali ne takva da bi me sprečavala u bilo čemu. PMS - tjedan dana prije: razdražljivost, natečene i bolne grudi, kosa mi se brže masti, ponekad želja za slatkim, pisanje pjesama     :Laughing:    , postajem smotanija nego inače (skužila sam da bolje vozim u prvom dijelu ciklusa), ali  poriv za čišćenjem me redovito zaobilazi. Koji put bi mi PMS bio naporniji od same menstruacije, koji put ga ne bih ni osjetila, a to se obično događa ljeti. Tako me ovog ljeta jedna, kako sam naknadno utvrdila, sasvim redovita menstruacija uspjela iznenaditi. PMS-a nije bilo pa sam ništa ne sluteći tog dana na posao odjenula bijele hlače.   :shock:      Eh... i da stvar bude "zanimljivija", baš sam tog dana trebala imati jedan-jako-važan-sastanak... :shock:  :shock: 
No da ne duljim, situaciju je uspio spasiti MD, koji je bio ljubazno zamoljen (koliko su već dane okolnosti dopuštale   :Grin:  ) da odjuri kući i donese mi donese nove hlače i pripadajuću opremu! Ne znam što bih da kojim slučajem nije bio u prilici...

----------


## sir_oliver

moje su na 30 dana. traju 7 i jako su obilne. prvi dan je bolan za poludit. prije trudnoće sam povraćala (rekord je 11 puta u jednom danu), umirala i presavijala se u krevetu mijenjajući boje od bolova. jedan jako dobar ginekolog mi je rekao da imam  debeo i jak mišić maternice i da su zato M tako bolne, da bi trebala roditi za čas posla (rodila sam za dva sata) i da će me stomak malo manje boliti nakon poroda ali da će sve proći nakon treće, četvrte trudnoće. 
PMS je izražen maximalno sa svim mogućim simptomima. i tako od moje 11 godine
kada se sve zbroji i oduzme nije da mi baš cvijetaju ruže tih dana

----------


## sir_oliver

i da dodam da sam i prvi i drugi put zatrudnila iz prve, što iskreno želim svima  :Heart:

----------


## pupeta

evo da podignem ovu temu
moje M su jako oskudne pms me rastura ali to je sada rijeseno pms free-om.
M traje 3,4 dana i to prvi dan dva uloška dosta,drugi dan 1 ili 2 ,3-ci dan dnevni ulozak i onda nastaje spoting koji traje i do 5,6 dana  :Sad:  
mozda je to uzrok moje neplodnosti,taj spoting.
dok sam pila dabroston u zadnjih 6 mjeseci malo kao da se smanjio spoting,a evo vec dva mjeseca ne pijem dabroston i spoting je sve duzi (svjetlo smedji iscjedak)samo je prvi dan nakon M je jako taman spoting kao čokolada.
pila bi ja dabrice ali mi oduze ciklus na 40,50 dana a kako ga ne pijem vratio mi se u normalu 34,35 dana kao i prije.
jeli zna koja sto o tom spotingu i zastop taraje tako dugo,koji hormon na to utice????????'PLEASE!!!

----------


## alec

*pupeta* - jesi kontrolirala progresteron? negdje sam čitala da se organizam oslobađa viška progesterona kroz spoting.

----------


## pupeta

kontrolirala sam progesteron prije godinu dana i bio je OK a i tada sam imala spotinge a ponekad je i cijela M bez kapi krvi samo to smedje bila ali sada se vratila donekle u normalu i ako nemoze ni jedna M proci bez spotinga :/

----------


## optimistik

pupe imaš privat.
pozz  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## optimistik

i vidim da su ti temperature na grafu bolje..bit će nešto  :Wink:

----------


## **Felicity**

> ja ti isto imam taj problem to ti je spoting -dok god ti je smeđe  
> kad je krvarenje obilnije onda je to prvi dan M  
> ja imam spoting  koji traje 3-4dana o onda M  koju itekako osjetim (bolovi) nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla!


Super! meni je ovo jako pomoglo.
Imam istu situaciju, spoting 2-4 dana i ond krvarenje i bas sam se pitala kako da racunam kada mi je ovulacija??? :? 
Bila sam kod ginekologa privi dan spotinga i rekao da to racunam kao 1 dan :? 
Nista... morat cu MM zakljucati u sobu barem cijeli tjedan  :Laughing:  

Ovaj ce nam mjesec biti prvi pokusaj !!!

Sva sam ufurana!

----------


## Jill

znate šta me nervira... kad posle pređenog "užasa" 2. i 3. dana M takoreći stane. 4.dan malo smeđeg, 5. isto, a onda opet bol i opet pun uložak, vratila se grozota. traje sve zajedno, bar do sada 7-8 dana. vidim da su neke cure prijavile isto, znate li od čega je to?

----------


## †vanesax

Meni je tako pre bilo, ali u poslednjih par meseci ne. Do pre nekako mi je trajala 7-8 dana: Prvi dan onako, nema mnogo krvi, ali sa grčevima koje nisam mogla otrpeti bez neke hemije, drugi i treći lije, uz samo neprijatnost u stomaku, leđima, nogama, četvrti i pola petog ništa; nema krvi, ništa ne boli, šesti dan kao drugi, ali oet kreću grčevi i bol, sedmi kao prvi, bez bola i onda prestane za dan dva (čitaj: u ta dva dana imam spoting, koji je znao i da se produži na još koji dan)
A onda, skoro pa odjednom, sve mi se to skratilo i oslabilo, traje sve ukupno sa spotingom 5-6 dana i rekla bih da je to od čajeva koje pijem, jer ne znam od čega bi drugog moglo biti. 

Inače, sve ono gore što sam napisala, to je situacija od porodjaja pa na ovamo. Pre porodjaja je sve to bilo daleko dramatičnije. I do bolnice sam stizala zbog M.
Sad je sve super.

----------


## **Felicity**

Cure a imate li mozda ciste? :? 
Ne moraju to biti pravi policisticni jajnici!  Pred M se znaju formirati vodene ciste koje potom puknu i uzrokuju bolove, grceve a takoder i obilniju M.
Takve ciste koje se formiraju neposredno pred menstruaciju znaju prouzrovokati takve simptome (reko meni moj ginic) ... rijede se zna desiti da se cista formira tokom ovulacije, pukne, i ona voda sto je u cisti poremeti prirodni Ph nasih "prijateljica" sto potom pruzrokuje upale, strbez, glivice itd.  :Sad:

----------


## BlaBla123

Posto pokusavam skoro godinu dana zatrudnjeti ,svakog ciklusa osluskujem tijelo. zanima me sta je onaj tupi bol u vrijeme PMSa. da li znaci da za ovaj mjesec nema trudnoce ako osjecam to 8 dana (i naredne dane vjerojatno) bol.

hvala

----------


## **Felicity**

> Posto pokusavam skoro godinu dana zatrudnjeti ,svakog ciklusa osluskujem tijelo. zanima me sta je onaj tupi bol u vrijeme PMSa. da li znaci da za ovaj mjesec nema trudnoce ako osjecam to 8 dana (i naredne dane vjerojatno) bol.
> 
> hvala


Ja imam isto neki tupi bol koji me rijetko napusta.
Od sutra su mi plodni dani i to je privi pokusaj da zatrudnim.... znat cu ti reci!
Ja + to imam i zakrpani lijevi jajovod koji me isto tako svako toliko strcne... mos mislit! ali moj doktor kaze da ovuliram (vidio na ultra zvuku par puta) pa valjda ce biti sve OK!

----------


## MEDOLINO1980

Kod mene prva 2-3 dana spotting  pa prva dva dana puno treći pomalo a nekada četvrti malo ili samo spotting i još 2 dana spoting i gotovo 
i još usput imam PCOS a da li spoting ima vezee sa ti to ne znam

----------


## pujica

cure, ovo je tema samo o menstruaciji, o boli i ovulaciji imate druge teme

----------


## plave okice

Procitala sam sve postove i uvidela da niko nema ovakvu mecu.Naima,moja menstruacija traje 6,7dana a dobijam na 29-33dana.Imala sam missed ab.u maju prosle godine i od tada je moja meca ovakva:prva dva dana jace krvarenje praceno normalnom bojom krvi,druga dva dana sve tamnije i tamnije kao soc od kafe???skoro crno??i zadnja dva dana samo smedji iscedak.Bolovi su prisutni prva dva dana ali nisu jaki i ne moram piti nikakve tablete.U fazi sam pravljenja bebceta pa me to ipak brine iako mi je doktor rekao da je to ok pojava.Da li ima neko sa ovakvom mecom?Sta mislite jer to u redu?  :Sad:

----------


## Iva30

Pozdrav!

Evo ja se ponovo vraćam na ove stranice nakon cca godine pauziranja, trebao mi je odmak od svega (missed ab. XV tj.). Missed je bio 04/07 i tek mi se zadnjih 6 mjeseci M dovela u red, dolazi na 35 dana, ali bez greške. I mene je na početku malo čudilo što su mi M dosta oskudne i traju 4-5 laganih dana. Međutim, tako je bilo i prije misseda što znači da ne bi trebalo baš imati puno veze s plodnošću, budući smo prvu trudnoću "pogodili" iz prve.

----------


## Iva30

plave okice, kod mene ti je isto tako, 2-3 dana jače, tamno, gusto a zadnja 2 dnevni ulošci. I moj dr. isto kaže da je to ok.

----------


## plave okice

Iva30,sada mi je lakse jer nisam nigde procitala da neko ima slicno.  :Smile:  Ja jedino ne mogu da se setim da li mi je tako bilo i pre misseda jer nisam imala nikakvih ginekoloskih problema i nisam obracala paznju.Hvala ti na odgovoru :D

----------


## Iva30

Nema na čemu!   :Wink:   Moj dr. kaže da je bitno da su ciklusi redovni i ovulatorni a sve drugo...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fee

Evo ja imam jedan problem, pa ako netko ima savjet...
Dakle, unazad par mjeseci desio mi se neki poremećaj, pila sam najprije Dabrostone, onda Yasmin (sve po preporuci liječnika). Zadnja menga mi je bila normalna, no ovaj mjesec mi se 25. dan ciklusa pojavio smeđi iscjedak, trajao dva dana, pa onda dva dana slabije, da bi nakon toga pa sve do danas polako curilo(ovo je već sedmi dan!) ali nikako da procuri normalno.
Muka mi je ponovno ići kod ginića obzirom da sam u zadnjih tri mjeseca bila već par puta. Ima li netko iskustva sa ovakvim problemom?

----------


## alida

Rode, molim vašu pomoć, situacija je ovakva: 
-zadnja M bila je 25. 08. 
- ovulacija: 8. 09. 
-zadnji odnos: 11. 09.
- spotting: 18. 09. 
-mjesečnica trebala nastupiti 21.09., no međutim ništa, samo neobjašnjivo lagano krvarenje evo već 6. dan, a od pms-a 0 bodova. 
Jel moguće da su mi se hormoni poremetili? Što da radim?
 :? Test na trudnoću  nisam radila, jer mi je uvijek negativan, pa se bojim ponovnog razočaranja.

----------


## pujica

pa napravi test

imas ovdje puno primjera gdje je bilo plusica unatoc spottingu 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32052

----------


## alida

Biti ću u nezvjesnosti još par dana, pa budem napravila :/ 
Hvala

----------


## magi7

evo i mog izvještaja: ciklusi 27-30 dana, redovite. Trajanje za poludit cca 7 dana, Prvi dan onako smeđe, drugi,treći, četvrti jako, peti i šesti malo slabije, a sedmi za dnevi uložak. Obavezno 7-10 dana ranije dobijem prištiće po licu i 3-4 groznih afti po ustima. PMS imam vrlo rijetko.

----------


## xanax

2-3 dana prije PMS
na dan kada dobijem jedva hodam od bolova
jako malo mi pomazu lijekovi, tj jako kratko
traje 5 dana uz obilno krvarenje prva 2 dana
jedva cekam trudnocu da se makar tih 9 mj rijesim vjestice

----------


## ira2210

Kod mene situacija ovakva. Prva M nakon prestanka dugogodišnjeg uzimanja Triquillara (kada mi je M dolazila gotovo u sat) relativno normalana, danas mi je DESETI dan druge M i ja već lagano ludim. Čitam vaše postove i ne vidim da ijednoj M traje toliko dugo. Odmah po prestanku radila papu i UZV, sve ok. Kako silno želimo još jednu bebu, ovo me jako opterećuje.

----------


## yasmina

podižem malo ovu temu..

naime, menga mi je straaaaaaaašna!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
obilna i bolna...oduvijek, ali ne baš svaki mjesec..
danas sam između 8 i 12 promijenila 10 uložaka, curim ko iz slavine, sve puno ugrušaka, dva puta mi se u tom periodu dogodilo da nisam niti vrata Wc-a još za sobom zatvorila kad PLJUS! - ugrušak, probija mi na hlače...strava i užas, gore od noćne more..grrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ne mogu normalno raditi..

i ne znam konkretni uzrok...zna li netko kako smanjiti krvarenja?
postoji li uopće način?

inače m traj 26-31 dan, obilna je prva dva dana, 3. i 4. normalna, 4. i 5. (ponekad 6.) samo u prolazu  :Smile:

----------


## yasmina

*magi, xanax, ira -  *

----------


## xanax

meni taj prvi dan bude najgore, kako dobijem, a to je obicno ujutro, tako do sljedeceg dana a nekad i 2 dana ne prestaje potok iz mene teci....
Uzasno me boli i probala sam sve moguce lijekove ovog svijeta i spazmex i voltaren rapid i svi oni djeluju jako kratko i onda opet bol....
pa se onda jadna rastezem u te neke asane ne bi li mi pomoglo, ma kakvi
mrvicu i to je to

a da ne pricam da bude u wc skoljci uzasno puno krvi koja je bukvalno kao gel pa se dolje natalozi fuj fuj fuj

----------


## yasmina

xanax,  :Sad:   :Love:  
joooj, pa mora nešto postojati da nam malo olakša te prve dane..
skužile sam da ne smijem piti aspirin u vrijeme m jer on radi protiv zgrušavanja krvi, neofen sad izbjegavam jer sam pročitala da takvi lijekovi koji imaju u sebi ibuprofen štete kad planiraš trudnoću..

mene trenutno više muče ta preobilna krvarenja!!
kako ih smanjiti  :Sad:

----------


## xanax

yasmina, ja sam pokusala sa svim mogucim tabletama ali nista....
 :Love:   :Love:  bice bolje   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Žabica

> Kod mene situacija ovakva. Prva M nakon prestanka dugogodišnjeg uzimanja Triquillara (kada mi je M dolazila gotovo u sat) relativno normalana, danas mi je DESETI dan druge M i ja već lagano ludim. Čitam vaše postove i ne vidim da ijednoj M traje toliko dugo. Odmah po prestanku radila papu i UZV, sve ok. Kako silno želimo još jednu bebu, ovo me jako opterećuje.


I meni je zadnja m trajala skoro 2 tjedna, s time da je 4 dana bila prava M, a ostatak curilo po malo. Pripisala sam to hormonima koji se još nisu posložili nakon dugogodišnjeg korištenja kontr. pilula.

----------


## ira2210

> ira2210 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kod mene situacija ovakva. Prva M nakon prestanka dugogodišnjeg uzimanja Triquillara (kada mi je M dolazila gotovo u sat) relativno normalana, danas mi je DESETI dan druge M i ja već lagano ludim. Čitam vaše postove i ne vidim da ijednoj M traje toliko dugo. Odmah po prestanku radila papu i UZV, sve ok. Kako silno želimo još jednu bebu, ovo me jako opterećuje.
> 
> 
> I meni je zadnja m trajala skoro 2 tjedna, s time da je 4 dana bila prava M, a ostatak curilo po malo. Pripisala sam to hormonima koji se još nisu posložili nakon dugogodišnjeg korištenja kontr. pilula.


Da bi se situacija još pogoršala, 15. do 20. dan sam imala spotting sa laganom sukrvicom. Slijedeći ciklus (ako dođe, an e usuđujem se ni pomisliti da možda neće doć) idem na vađenje hormona. Danas mi je 32. dan i još nisam dobila (ne postoji odgovarajući smajlić za moje sadašnje stanje).

----------


## Žabica

Evo i kod mene spotting :?  Počelo jučer navečer... Nekako se tješim da je u pitanju malo jača ovulacija.

----------


## cicamice2

Meni su ciklusi od kad znam za sebe u haosu ( od 15-20 do najvise 29 dana)....nadala sam se da cu ispijanjem marulje i vrkute to malo srediti ali mucak   :Mad:  ...Prvi mesec ispijanja dosla je na 26 dana,a vec drugi na 18dc
Trenutno mi je 17 dc,ovulaciju po BT sam imala pre 5 dana...pa sad...nadam se da se necu zarumeneti u narednih bar desetak dana...pa da mogu reci da je barem ispijanje cajeva urodilo plodom.Bebi se ne nadam (hhaha...kao! ne nadam) iz razloga sto mi je TSH proslog meseca bio jako povisen (16,10) a optimalno je do 4. Danas sam ponovo radila hormone i uz eutyrox 125 se spustio na 1,850....ali mislim da je kasno....do sledeceg meseca....

----------


## MMK

> Meni su ciklusi od kad znam za sebe u haosu ( od 15-20 do najvise 29 dana)....nadala sam se da cu ispijanjem marulje i vrkute to malo srediti ali mucak   ...Prvi mesec ispijanja dosla je na 26 dana,a vec drugi na 18dc
> Trenutno mi je 17 dc,ovulaciju po BT sam imala pre 5 dana...pa sad...nadam se da se necu zarumeneti u narednih bar desetak dana...pa da mogu reci da je barem ispijanje cajeva urodilo plodom.Bebi se ne nadam (hhaha...kao! ne nadam) iz razloga sto mi je TSH proslog meseca bio jako povisen (16,10) a optimalno je do 4. Danas sam ponovo radila hormone i uz eutyrox 125 se spustio na 1,850....ali mislim da je kasno....do sledeceg meseca....


Ciao, marulju i vrkutu bi ti bilo najbolje piti 3 mj.-neće odmoći.
TSH ti je bio stvarno visok i vjerovatno ti on remeti cikluse. Bilo bi dobro da ga neko vrijeme česće kontrolises dok ti i doc. ne utvrdite idealnu količinu lijeka na duži period, prekontrolisi FT3 i FT4.   :Kiss:

----------


## cicamice2

Ciao, marulju i vrkutu bi ti bilo najbolje piti 3 mj.-neće odmoći. 
TSH ti je bio stvarno visok i vjerovatno ti on remeti cikluse. Bilo bi dobro da ga neko vrijeme česće kontrolises dok ti i doc. ne utvrdite idealnu količinu lijeka na duži period, prekontrolisi FT3 i FT4. 

 Jesam,mila i to kontrolisala....s obzirom da sam u hipotireozi od rodjenja (od 13 dana zivota pijem terapiju) kontrola ovih hormona mi je na svakih 6 meseci....ali sam na zalost bila bahata prema svom telu zadnje 2 godine i nisam isla na kontrole (frka oko svadbe,ispita....i jos mali milion neodgovornih izgovora).Nadam se da ce dobra supstitucija,marulja, vrkuta,velika zelja i po koji jos faktor makar malo pribliziti nas cilju....

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Kod  mene  je  stanje  ovakvo:
prije  je  menga  bila  obilna  i  bolilo  za  popi....  a  sada  je  već  druga  priča, već  par  godina  imam  smeđi  spoting  za  koji  se  tek  prije  dva-tri  meseca  ispostavilo  da  je  visoki  PRL  za  koji  sad  pijem  bromergon, a  menga  niti  boli  niti  je  ima  tako  da  se  sve  poremetilo  čak  mi  se  i  ciklus  skratio  za  to  uzimam  utriće  pa  mi  dođe  na  vrijeme.......  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Energija

> Pozdrav!
> Kod mene več godinama dolazi ok 32-45 dana...
> 
> Dali je netko zatrudnio prirodno a da mu je menga recimo svakih 40 dana??
> Ja nemam pojma kad imam ovulaciju,nemam neke bolove ni sluz.


I mene ovo interesira   :Smile:  ...Pa bih vas molila za vaša iskustva.

Ja u prosjeku dobijam 36-40 dan, znači varirajući ciklus (ponekad <> od navedenog). I jako je teško uloviti ovulaciju. A rješila radit bebu. Sada sam počela sa LH trakicama.
Inače, PMS me uglavnom dobro drma (nervoza, razdražljivost, nadutost, njanjavost  :Embarassed:  ...), grudi nenormalno bole, i svi ti simptomi krenu negdi 10ak dana prije M. Kažem da mi traje 7 dana, stim što 6. i 7. jedva nešto, koristim dnevne. 

 :Smile:

----------


## cicamice2

Ovo je za totalni  :shock: ....a sto je najgore nije prvi put-vec mesecima unazad mi se desava da dobijem M,prvi dan lije,boli.. drugi dan isto a treceg i cetvrtog dana nista,ma ni tackica i onda opet krene,rekla bih da mi traje 5-6 dana...ali ovi prekidi mi uopste nisu jasni. Zna li neko uzrok tome?Nije prehlada....nije ni O....barem po BT,sluzi ima ali...nije sigurno ovulacija.Helpic....

----------


## Ivany

Meni ciklusi traju ugl. 28dana, rijetko kada 29,30.
M 4-5dana, prvi dan jače (u razgovoru s prijeteljicama sam skužila da to nije jako ali eto meni je) i ostale dan slabo.
Ništa me neboli za vrijeme m.

----------


## **az**

26, 27 dana, već 10-ak dana prije počinje mi pms pa u valunzima hvata i pušta. M 4 dana, ponekad počne kao jednodnevni spotting, drugi dan najjače. taj drugi dan imam skoro pa nesvjestice od slabosti i bolove na granici izdržljivosti ako ne popijem tabletu.

----------


## mandy

ajme,baš vam hvala na pitanju:28-30 dana,1 dan spotting,1.dan za ubiti se-bolovi,grčevi,ugrušci,po noći poplava,glavobolja,i tako već 24(!)godine,2. i 3. obilno,ali ne boli,4. i 5. zanemarivo;mislila sam da će se nešto prominiti kad rodim,ali nije;da ne popijem tabletu protiv bolova,1.dan bih crkla,a inače imam visok prag boli; a onda ta tableta opusti mišiće,pa se krvarenje pojača..čovječe! :shock: a inače mi tsh varira pa se ne mogu pouzdati ni u to kad će M doći,evo sad čitam sa kalendarića iz 2008.g.:2*26.,3*27.,3*28.,2*29.,2*30.dc;uvijek mi nastoji prirediti iznenađenje,vještica jedna;i onda mi dođe najbolja frendica,mojih godina,djece kao i ja,i kaže da ne procuri,ne bi ni znala da je dobila,ni pms-a,ni spottinga,ničeg  :Razz:

----------


## leloX

Može li mi netko reći, ako ima iskustva sa oskudnim menstruacijama. Inače imam normalne m koje traju 5-7 dana, ali nakon zadnjeg spontanog, prije 1 godinu, imam jako oskudna krvarenja i traju 1 dan a dva dana samo iscjedak. Rekla sam dr. ali on ništa na to. Uglavnom dođe 28 do 32 dana. Ovaj mjesec je došla 35 dan i nikako kako treba, već 3dana sam mogla proći sa dnevnim uloškom. Jako puno sluzi ali krvi skoro pa ništa. Oprostite što ovako otvoreno govorim o tome (bljak), ali moram nekoga pitati.
Inače odmah ostanem trudna kad želim (moj problem je što trudnoće izgubim na početku) a sada već par mjeseci nikako, ima li to veze jedno s drugim. :?

----------


## xanax

Ne znam ti odgovoriti ali nemoj ti cekati da se dr smiluje nego mu lijepo zatrazi sve pretrage koje bi mogle biti u vezi sa tim problemima.
ocito da u nasem zdravstvu dok ne zatrazis direktno, drugacije ne mozes ni dobiti.

meni je cudno da bas godinu dana imas isti problem???
i da se gospodin nije sjetio nesto poduzeti u vezi s tim

drzim fige da sve bude OK   :Love:

----------


## leloX

hvala na savjetu i mislim da si u pravu,idam čim prije do dr.

----------


## xanax

i ako kaze: pa ja mislim da je sve ok, ti reci nemojte vi misliti, ja hocu dokazni materijal haha
salu na stranu, ljudi se cesto konformiraju i onda se ne usude reci svoje misljenje. boli te briga za njega/njih (za doktore) bitno je da slusas svoj instinkt jer on nikad ne moze pogrijesiti! Meni nikako nije normalno da bas poslije spontanog imas problema sa M....
ili on ne vidi nikakvu vezu
grrr

----------


## leloX

Nakon svega što sam prošla ne bi me čudilo da se opet nešto zakomplicira. Javiti ću ti što je bilo kod dr. Nekako me stalno kopka da je moguća trudnoća preko m. jer je ovo zaista bilo extra oskudno, a s druge strane ne želim umišljati, svejedno ću otići jer od zadnjeg spontanog nešto ne štima. Hvala draga što se brineš za mene.  :Kiss:

----------


## mandy

ako si u međuvremenu bila na uzv i endometrij ti je ok,sa tako oskudnim krvarenjima,onda se ne treba brinuti;ja imam svaki drugi mjesec oskudno,pa bombastično,na uzv su mi rekli da imam zadebljan endometrij kad imam tako oskudno krvarenje,ali slijedeći mjesec da se sve "očisti" i bude ok debljina;ali to oskudno nije kao kod tebe 1 dan,već 3 dana oskudno,a 2 dnevni;možda ti je inače endometrij tanak,pa zato ne možeš zadržati trudnoću?

----------


## leloX

Mandy sad si me stvarno uplašila. Bila sam na uzv prije ljeta i bilo je sve ok, tako kaže dr., inače ovih godinu dana imam m jedan dan normalno i drugi dan stane skroz, ali ova sad me stvarno zabrinula jer je tako reći nije ni bilo. Pomislila sam na trudnoću ali se ne želim umišljati. Sad sam sigurna da moram dr. Malo se bojim jer tek kad sam mislila da je sve u redu sad evo opet neki problemi. Nekad se stvarno obeshrabrim. Ako mi je endometrij tanak postoji li lijeka za to

----------


## elena-mk

Duso, za sve ima ljeka nista se ti ne brini..a ovo cujem prvi put da kad ti je endometrij deblji imas oskudne mens. Meni ponekad zna biti 11 pa i 13 mm, a menge su mi katastrofa ziva, poplava prava, kad idem na posao stavim i tampon i ulozak (always nocni) pa mi zna procurit.

----------


## leloX

Nadam se, inače sam veliki optimist pa moram i sada biti, što bi ja cure bez vas

----------


## Lambi

moji ciklusi traju 27-29 dana,menstrualna krvarenja su kratka
1 dan ,obilno ,kao da sve iscuri kaj treba 
2 dan nešto lagano više kao malo jači spotting
3 dan gotovo
to me počelo brinuti ,jer takva situacija kod mene traje unazad 7 godina,a pošto imam problem sa zaćećem provijerila sam sve  kaj se dalo(endometrij uvijek trolinijski,hormoni u granicama ,ovulacije uredne .....) dr., u bolnici (nije neki dr iz doma zdravlja koji takva pitanja stavlja iza uha) rekao bitno da menga  dođe , obilnost i dužina nisu važne ,ali mogu upučivati na slabost maternice ...    :Rolling Eyes:  ,tako da me to više ne brine

*lelox*,mislim da bi trebala sa uputnicom otići u bolnicu kod nekog stručnijeg ,pogotovo kad je u pitanju nemogućnost zadrzavanje trudnoće,sretno   :Love:

----------


## leloX

Bila sam kod najboljih stručnjaka ali su se oni bazirali na moje probleme koji nastaju na početku trudnoće jer mi se sve poremeti (krv, gušterača), ali ovo će izgleda dodatno otežati, bojim se da ne izgubim svaku nadu. 
Nakon spontanog moje m. su identične kao tvoje Lambi, ali ova zadnja me je zbilja zabrinula i ići ću sve poduzeti kod dr. pa ćemo vidjeti što je. 
Inače nisam baš informirana o problemima sa endometrijem, dok sve ostalo bi mogla doktorirati.   :Sad:

----------


## Lambi

*leloX*,neznam baš koji stručnjak može banalizirati probleme uzastopnih spontanih pobačaja  :shock: ,možda nebi bilo loše da otiđeš sa svim nalazima kod dr. Radončića u polikliniku Vili, Zagreb

----------


## leloX

Lambi jesi li dobila pp

----------


## mandy

vezano uz spontane:moja prijateljica je imala 3,tek nakon trećeg su je poslali na briseve i otkrili da ima candidu,koja je uzrokovala spontane;tako bizarno,a njoj je odnilo živaca i živaca;nakon toga je bez problema začela i  rodila 3 curice (iz 3X)  :D 
što se tiče endometrija,ne znam jeste li me dobro razumjele,ako je zadebljan,znači da nije sve iscurilo van,već da se "nataložilo" na stijenku maternice i da bi moralo jednom van;meni se to dešava svaki drugi ciklus i dr je rekla da je to takav ciklus i sve ok;kolika debljina mora biti točno, ne znam,valjda postoje okvirne granice,a vjerovatno je vezano i uz dob,visinu,težinu,broj poroda(zadnji put mi je moj gin rekao:velika žena-velika maternica  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Lambi

> Lambi jesi li dobila pp


nisam  :/

----------


## leloX

Ne ide mi baš slanje ovih pp

----------


## dani39

Moj problem je što nemam men.nekad 3mj. a nekad 6 mj.
i nikad neznam kad ju trebam dobiti obično nakon 10 dana dabr.
dobijem bez njega ništa.
Sada nakon 1.AIH (04.02.) neznam ni da li ću dobiti bez dabr.iako 
dr.kaže da je isto jer sam bila na utrićima.
Ima li netko isti problem kao ja?I nakon koliko dana od utrića cca.se dobije ,ako od zadnjeg dabr.dobijem za dva dana?

----------


## dani39

Problem rješen,upravo dobila  :Rolling Eyes:  
sad možemo planirati dalje, 2.AIH
nadam se i dobitni  :Saint:

----------


## MELANIE

ej ljudi evo mene bi zanimalo koji su mogući uzroci kratke menge i jeli to potreno istraživati?Naime,13.02.sam imala mengu koja je trajala dan i pol s tim da mi se 4. dan ciklusa pojavila krv na pol sata na ulošku i zatim netragom nestala,a 2 dan popodne nestala,3.dan svjetlo roskasto-smeđa sluz,4.dan isto,samo dan ipol imala potrebu nositi uložak te koristila 5 uloška za vrijeme menstruacije :/ .E sad 11.02,znači 2 dana prije menge bila na ginekološkom,učinjen palpatorni i uzv pregled-sve u redu.Šta da sada radim  :Rolling Eyes:  nekako me kopka ta menstruacija,nakon te menstruacije imala sluz-bistru .Jeli moguće da se to menga prekinula radi preuranjene oivulacije.I da 11.02.dva dana prije menge imala odnos bez zažtite jer su mi 100 posto neplodni..isključujem zato mogućnost trudnoće,kako saznati što je u pitanju,s obzirom da je dva dana prije neg što će mi menga doć uzv bio uredan.Hvala na vašim mišljenjima  :Love:

----------


## vikki

*Melanie*, a da izvadiš spolne hormone: 3. dc estrogen, estradiol i prolaktin, a 21. dc progesteron? Ja inače imam duge i bolne menstruacije otkad imam endometriozu, imala sam i spotting po nekoliko dana iza i prije ciklusa, ovulacijsko krvarenje (sve u paketu, al' kad sam izvadila hormone, svi bili savršeno uredni  :? ). Nakon trudnoće i kiretaže prošle godine u 5. mjesecu, sve se izreguliralo, ciklusi na 28 dana i ni s od spottinga  :shock:

----------


## MELANIE

> *Melanie*, a da izvadiš spolne hormone: 3. dc estrogen, estradiol i prolaktin, a 21. dc progesteron? Ja inače imam duge i bolne menstruacije otkad imam endometriozu, imala sam i spotting po nekoliko dana iza i prije ciklusa, ovulacijsko krvarenje (sve u paketu, al' kad sam izvadila hormone, svi bili savršeno uredni  :? ). Nakon trudnoće i kiretaže prošle godine u 5. mjesecu, sve se izreguliralo, ciklusi na 28 dana i ni s od spottinga  :shock:


Šta će mi reći gin kada dolazim oper nakon 10 dana?Imala sam još jedanput takav slučaj u 10 mj prošle godine,ultrazvučno je sve bilo ok :/ čudno...uglavnom vikki šta da joj kažem kada dođem ili da čekam da vidim kakava će mi biti sljedeća m?ciklusi su mi inače prilično uredni 27-29 dana ,s tim da mi je ova menga došla ranije na 26 dan.Mene isto zanima zašto odjednom nestane menga,zbog čega,dođe kratko i onda nestane..inače imam 2 djece,2 uspješne trudnoće iza sebe,drugih gin.problema nemam

----------


## MELANIE

Zaboravih napisati da dojim malog 1 put dnevno -prije spavanja,ali to je tak malo,skoro i nemam mlijeka-tako mislim.Možda i to može imat veze,hormone mi možda zato nije gin.dala jer je prolaktin vjerojatno povišen i radi tog 1 dojenja :?

----------


## vikki

A može biti i da ti je to jednostavno normalno, mislim, fakat ima svakakvih ciklusa kad je riječ o duljini, jačini krvarenja itd. Ili da se strpiš koji ciklus pa se možda i sami od sebe reguliraju (znalo mi se dogoditi), tj. sačekaš da prestaneš dojiti pa ćeš vidjeti. Čini mi se da je menga od dana i pol zaista prekratka, no tko zna?

----------


## MELANIE

> A može biti i da ti je to jednostavno normalno, mislim, fakat ima svakakvih ciklusa kad je riječ o duljini, jačini krvarenja itd. Ili da se strpiš koji ciklus pa se možda i sami od sebe reguliraju (znalo mi se dogoditi), tj. sačekaš da prestaneš dojiti pa ćeš vidjeti. Čini mi se da je menga od dana i pol zaista prekratka, no tko zna?


Inače mi traje 4 dana krvarenje sa 2 dana smeđkastim kao završava i nekako mi je bila slabija i jako kratka,više neki ugrušci bez puno krvi,po noći nisam uopće morala mijenjati ulošak prvi dan što mi je bilo fakat čudno :? mislim da ću pričakati drugi ciklus pa ću vidjeti šta je to jer do sada je sve bilo ok.Mengu nisam imala 1 godinu dok sam baš puno dojila,znači od tada je imam neprekidno godinu i pol i bila je uvijek ok...ma izgledala mi je ko menga ali malo sumnjiva..ipak hvala ti na mišljenju  :Love:

----------


## vikki

Ma čini mi se da je to O.K.
 :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

da se i ja ukljucim.ciklus  svakih 25-26-27  dana....mens.traje obilno 2 dana  treci dan nesto malo  skroz malo..4 dan  opet malo sitno  za dnevni  ulozak...i to je to....jeli to normalno?? hormoni ok .

----------


## sivka

Evo i mene, poz... svima, moji ciklusi su relativno ok!? Od 21-32 dana, ali više su urednih svakih 28 dana, međutim krvarenje traje jako kratko od 4-5 dana započinje kao rastopljena čokolada (smeđe i gusto) 2 dan malo krvarenja,3 dan obavezno NIŠTA, 4 i 5 dan neki slabašni iscjedak (dovoljan je i dnevni uložak) moji su hormoni dobri i dal je to normalno?? 
doc. kaže da je to u redu s obzirom da je bila op. laps, dali ima netko isto takav problem(ako to je problem)
(oprostite na detaljnom opisu)  :Kiss:

----------


## nevena

sivka, kakve ima veze lpsc sa duzinom ciklusa i kolicinom M. Jel ti dr sta rekao zasto je to medjusobno povezano?

----------


## sivka

To sam ga uspjela jednom na vratima uloviti i pitat, dr.B uvijek u nekakvoj sili i strci, nije mi konkretno rekao kakve ima veze već da je to NORMALNO PA VI STE BILA OPERIRANA ništa ne brinite....
Imala sam podijeljenu maternicu na 3 djela zbog priraslica nakon ab, možda zato... :?

----------


## sivka

nevena jesi li ti isto op. imala? Kako je tebi nakon?

----------


## sivka

zaboravih, da i podizali mi maternicu jer je bila jako spuštena pa dali i to ima kakve veze..... naznam.....

----------


## Jim

Drage moje, moja   :Evil or Very Mad:  je oduvijek bila neredovita. Traje od 7 - 10 dana, prvi dan slabo, drugi i treći obilno a do 6 dana lagano curenje, ostatak mrlja (za dnevni uložak). PMS me puca umjereno a bolovi su prisutni 2 i 3 dan, ništa pretjerano.
No ovaj mjesec mi je došla tjedan dana ranije nego sam ju očekivala i jaaakooo je bolna, ne znam šta više boli stomak ili područje trtice a naduta sam kao žabac.
 Doc kaže da je to vjerovatno hormonalni disbalans s obzirom da sam proljetos radila papu i briseve - sve ok, a sada vadila urin i krv i bila na uzv - sve ok, nema pokazatelja upale, no kada se uzme u obzir da sam prošli ciklus bila na 2. aih koji je bio neuspješan i da ovaj idem na laparo čudim se što sam uopće živa od tolikog stresa i sekiracije.

Iako moj doc kaže da to nije ništa ozbiljno ja sam sva u grču i užasno se sekiram.
Molim savjet!

----------


## prva

mogla bih se i ja prijaviti:
- prva m s 12.5 godina
- ciklusi 24 dana (točno)
- krvarenja srednja prva tri dana, sljedećih dan dva dnevni ulošci
(iznimne situacije nakon kiretaže i histero...obilna krvarenja kod mengi)
- PMS: velikee okrugle (čitaj napuhane) grudi, napadaji čišćenja, depresija (neka neobjašnjiva tuga), bolova nema, samo prvi dan rad crijeva i česta stolica

----------


## prva

i da, prije sam gotovo isključivo koristila tampone.
Malo mi je slabo od mirisa iz uloška pa ih nisam podnosila. I uvijek se osjećam vlažno dolje. A kod tampona sve se upije! Trudila sam se kupovati OB.
Inače sad kako pratim količinu krvi koristim ipak uloške.

----------


## BebaBeba

- prva m sa 11 godina
- ciklusi 27 dana tocno
- trajanje 5-7 dana, s time da tek zadnji dan prelazim s nocnih na normalne uloske jer su mi menge poprilicno obilne.

----------


## zg_danijela

> I mene ovo interesira   ...Pa bih vas molila za vaša iskustva.
> 
> Ja u prosjeku dobijam 36-40 dan, znači varirajući ciklus (ponekad <> od navedenog). I jako je teško uloviti ovulaciju. A rješila radit bebu. Sada sam počela sa LH trakicama.
> Inače, PMS me uglavnom dobro drma (nervoza, razdražljivost, nadutost, njanjavost  ...), grudi nenormalno bole, i svi ti simptomi krenu negdi 10ak dana prije M. Kažem da mi traje 7 dana, stim što 6. i 7. jedva nešto, koristim dnevne.


same here

s tim da se ciklusi znaju potegnuti i do 80 dana   :?

ovulaciju sam osjetila možda 5 puta u životu i to kao bol + točkasto krvarenje

----------


## ivana101

Drage moje....ja nikada u životu nisam dobila "sama" tj. prirodnim putem, uvijek uz lijekove, a imam 31.g.    :Laughing:   :/  Simptomi nemam pojma što su, jer ih nikada nisam iskusila. Ako netko ima istu situaciju molim da podijeli svoja iskustva sa mnom.

----------


## Sonjica

Sada da vas pitam jedno pitanjce koje će vam možda zvučati glupo...
Ciklus mi traje u proseku 25 dana, pa spotting 2-3 dana, pa mi počne krvarenje. E sada me interesuje da li spotting računam kao "stari ciklus", znači 26., 27., 28. dan; ili kao početak novog ciklusa, 1., 2., 3. dan  :?  :?

----------


## vikki

Spotting se ne računa kao 1. dan ciklusa, 1. dan ciklusa je kada je krvarenje dovoljno intenzivno da moraš mijenjati uloške.

----------


## Sonjica

Ok, hvala   :Love:

----------


## LittleBirdie

Mene muči jedna stvar, mensturuacije su mi redovne, uglavnom 31 dan ali se zna zalomiti dan, dva ranije. Sada mi je ciklus trajao nevjerovatnih 35 dana i primjetila sam da što mi je ciklus duži to boja mens. krvi bude tamnija, npr. sad mi je baš onako "tamna čokolada" a kad je ciklus bio 30 bila je svježa crvena boja. Od čega uopće zavisi boja mens. krvi?

----------


## vikki

To pojma nemam. Moja zadnja M. je bila upravo takva, čokoladni iscjedak u trajanju od dva dana (prvi put u životu, inače traje 5-6 dana i obilna je), no možda zbog stimulacije klomifenima mjesec prije. Upravo sam od ginića, ni on mi nije znao reći.

----------


## LittleBirdie

A joj, kad ginić ne zna onda...  :/  
Ma, u biti, moje menstruacije uvijek traju 7,8 dana, bez obzira na boju. Mislila sam da ima neke veze sa debljinom endometrija i samim vremenom ljuštenja, ali, ko će ga znati   :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

M mi traje od 20. 12. i još danas imam spoting, već sam lagano luda. Nije upoće bila normalna u tom cijelom periodu (danas 14. dan) , samo nekakav sluzavi roza iscjedak bez sviježe krvi do pred par dana, sada malo krvi. Radila test - negativan. Imaju li promjene u ciklusu veze sa upalama, miomima, cistama?

----------


## Franny

obicno kad se proces ljustenja upravo dogadja, krv koja istjece je "svjeza" i zato crvenija, prirodnija, a kad je ona smeckasta znaci da se prije oljustilo pa je "oksidirala" i kao takva dosla na ulozak. krvarenje se dogodilio puno prije negoli je doslo na ulozazk, ak me kuzite o cemu pricam.  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

> M mi traje od 20. 12. i još danas imam spoting, već sam lagano luda. Nije upoće bila normalna u tom cijelom periodu (danas 14. dan) , samo nekakav sluzavi roza iscjedak bez sviježe krvi do pred par dana, sada malo krvi. Radila test - negativan. Imaju li promjene u ciklusu veze sa upalama, miomima, cistama?


Ajde probaj još idući tjedan otići negdje na UZV, meni je nešto takvo nakon par mjeseca ispalo ipak trudnoća.
Sretno

----------


## MELANIE

Evo mene nakon 100 godina 8) Sitacija sljedeća..prestala dojiti malog na ljeto skroz..menga mi je opet trajala 2 dana..čak je i mužu bilo čudno..ono vidi se da je menga..ugrušci ...lagano krvarenje ali 2.dan navečer nestane..3 dan samo svjetlocrvena fleka na gaćicama :? ja ne kužim..kada god odem kod gina sve 5..zadnji puta kada sam bila bila sam ko na traci...nisam ni stigla pitati za vađanje hormona...sada više ne dojim pa neznam kako je moguće imat tako kratke cikluse i ako je to ok  :Grin:  
Ima li netko sličnih iskustava :/ 2 dana menge :/

----------


## mare41

Meni nije neobično vidjeti 2 dana menge, a treći dan eventualno iscjedak, nikad mi menga nije trajala duže od 4 dana, a sad se eto skraćuje...i da, slažem se sa smeđom bojom menge-to su "ostarjeli" eritrociti.

----------


## alef

Mozda je negdje pisano ali ne mogu da nadjem... Od cega u stvari zavisi duzina menstruacije? Ovdje na forumu sve nesto turbo kratko, kod mene je godinama bila 9-1o dana (ciklus od 28), a sad je negdje 7-8 (a ciklus 26). Sta utice na to da traje tako dugo?

----------


## Aurora*

Prema mojem zapazanju duzina trajanja menstruacije kao i njena jakost smanjuju se s godinama.

----------


## Optimisticna

Moja M dolazi kako je volja. Često za vikend. Doc kaže :"Tako treba kod mene biti." Odlično. Ja mu baš i nisam vjerovala, pa sam ga i promijenila. Obično su ciklusi od 27 pa sve dooooooooooooooo 45-46-47 uključujući i one dane izmedju (28,29,30.........).Traje jednu sedmicu. Prije sam joj se veselila, sad baš i ne. Koristim isključivo uloške one noćne jer uzivam u mekoći i toplini kad me onako krasno obujme od trtične kosti sve do pupka.   :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

> Prema mojem zapazanju duzina trajanja menstruacije kao i njena jakost smanjuju se s godinama.


Slažem se (mislila sam da se to vidi iz mog nicka  :Smile:  ), dokazano estradiolom koji neumitno curi prema donjoj granici, ali ja nikad ni nisam bila predstavnik obilnih krvarenja, al da, smanjuje se s godinama.

----------


## corinaII

Meni menzis uglavnom traje 3-5dan  no međutim evo več mi traje 12dana, nije to neko jako krvarenje nego pomalo i neka tamnija krv.  Dali netko ima sličnih iskustva. Dali se trebam zabrinuti ili se to zna desiti.

----------


## corinaII

Bila sam danas kod svoga ginekologa radi krvarenja i dao mi je cileste i duphaston za reguliranje. Moji hormoni su malo poludili.Doktor kaže da je možda od stresa ili tako nešto. Endometrij mi je tanak svega 2-3mm :Sad:

----------


## Pepe2

Evo i mene nakon 100 godina...ima pitanje...ne znam jel da se brinem ili je to ipak pod normalom?
Predzadnja M mi došla 5 dana prije. Uvijek sam imala redovite ( 28-29 dana)...prošlo regularno za nekih 5 dana...onda sam zaradila jaku prehladu s jakim kašljem koja je trajala tjedan dana ( i još uvijek traje, ali slabi)...od tog silnog kašlja i naprezanja primijetila sam ponekad iscjedak sa smeđkastim tragovima - ne svaki dan), a onda na 18 dan dobijem pravo krvarenje ( mislim da je to M jer imam i one bolove u stomaku)...zašto je tako uranila? Ima li to veze s ovim kašljanjem i prehladom? A počela sam piti i amoxil jer mi je doc tako prepisala za ovaj kašalj uzrokovan cijeđenjem sinusa...

----------


## Pepe2

> Slažem se (mislila sam da se to vidi iz mog nicka  ), dokazano estradiolom koji neumitno curi prema donjoj granici, ali ja nikad ni nisam bila predstavnik obilnih krvarenja, al da, smanjuje se s godinama.


   Ja sam 43 i moram ovo demantirati ( iz mog iskustva).

----------


## crvenkapica77

pisala sam u 11mj.   sad pisem opet...menga mi je jos kraca..nego tada...2 dana i to je to....dr. i dalje kazu da je to ok.....pokusavam ostat   trudna ali nece.....

----------


## alef

Podizem temu s jednim pitanjem: 

Sta racunate zadnjim danom M? Kada ne bude ama bas nicega, nikakvih tragova ni u kojoj boji ili kad nema svjeze krvi ili kad nema ni smedje, stare krvi? Ja ovo prvo, ali eto, zanima me opce misljenje... Ili misljenje ljekara...

----------


## lady.x

Ja kad me neko pita koliko mi traje M, kazem 7 dana. Medjutim sad se i ja dvoumim jer mi ta tri poslednja dana ide jako, jako malo i to je uglevnom smedje. Tako da ako bi racunala po nekom drugom kriterijumu to je 4 dana. Prvi dan je uvek nesto malo, drugi je takav da molim Boga da je vikend i da ne moram na posao jer je uzas jedan koliko obilna zna biti, treci onako normalno, a onda se tako razvlaci do 7-og dana cisto da moram nositi ulozak.

----------


## CUUuu

Kod mene prva dva dana obilno, jedan dan lagano i još 2 dana povlačenja - može i dnevni uložak... Kad sam tek dobila (sa 12 godina - trajala mi je po 14 dana jako obilno, a imala sam otprilike jednom godišnje), danas su mi ciklusi od 30 do 45 dana...

----------

